# My Kay



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/v/Xxhs6ds_IkI&;rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1&hl=en" width="425" height="373" scale="ShowAll" loop="loop" menu="menu" wmode="transparent" quality="1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">  
 
 
 
 
  well, it worked when i previewed it



still can't get to my ftp space 

spell check not working either


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

We be lookin'...cause your post ain't here....yet.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I tried reading between the lines Bob, but there's nothing there! ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

screwit - this site has gotten way to hard to use.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
I loved you newest video of the "Kay" running on the Ally.  It is on YouTube at 
youtube.com/watch

Your intro with the logo is terrifically creative.  Thanks for sharing it with us on Chat last night.

JimC.


----------

